

Now THIS is a rant - gee_totes
http://ashleyfuckingahn.tumblr.com/post/23584771762/the-update

======
DigitalSea
Ashley scalds two guys calling them unprofessional and yet stoops to the same
level of unprofessionalism by having a cry over the internet. I couldn't care
less if they messed up the show, Ashley sounds like a pretentious cry-baby who
needs to harden up, I seriously hope it damages her reputation far more than
it does the two guys she hired, because Ashley sounds like a spoilt brat
crying because her daddy didn't get her the pony and sports car she wanted.
Definitely not a person you want organising anything, reading through her
other posts reads like a diary of a person with some deep troubling emotional
and potentially mental issues.

------
zensavona
What a great display of professionalism.

You've probably damaged your own public image far further than theirs.

